# Crazy idea: Locking Guitar Hangers??



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I just had this totally weird idea, guitar hangers that have a lock on the front of them, in the style of those U-shaped bike locks. The 'U' portion that holds the guitar would be too small for the headstock to be pulled through, so your guitar could not be stolen (in theory).

Here is a small version of one of those bike locks. I don't know exactly how big this one is, but you could perhaps weld a bolt onto the middle of the back of the 'U' so it could be fastened into the wall.

http://www.bikebarn.co.nz/zoom/bike-locks/ressettable-handway-u-lock

Perhaps it may be desirable in a store setting holding the more expensive instruments?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Perhaps not so crazy, there may be a use for such a mechanism in the right the setting.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I went looking at Candian Tire's website and found this lock.

I then found dimensions on the manufacturer's website.

I grabbed on of these $1.00 graden tool hangers I bought from Canadian Tire/Home Depot that I normally hang my guitars with and measured it and it is actually the exact same interior width, though slightly less depth which will be okay. I think I may pick one up and experiment with it.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I vaguely recall seeing exactly that advertised in vintage guitar about 2 years ago.

Andy


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I was just shopping online for either a stand or another hanger and came here to see what you all had to say about stuff like that.

Here's one I was just looking at:
http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=2294


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I was just shopping online for either a stand or another hanger and came here to see what you all had to say about stuff like that.
> 
> Here's one I was just looking at:
> http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=2294


I have one of those. It doesn't actually lock it just closes across the front of the neck to keep your guitar from falling out, I guess. I can't imagine what difference it makes. I've never had a guitar fall out of a stand. I think if it was knocked the weight of the guitar would take the stand over with it anyway. Other than that it's a good enough $15.00 guitar stand.

I think Matt has a good idea but I wonder how many people would actually lock their guitars more than a few times. Mind you in the event of a break in at your house it could well make the difference whether or not you still have an axe to play.

:rockon2:


----------



## bobsnob (Dec 23, 2006)

How about this: 
http://www.stringswing.com/products/product_info.php?product_id=20&ref_category=54


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

bobsnob said:


> How about this:
> http://www.stringswing.com/products/product_info.php?product_id=20&ref_category=54



I don't think anybody would lock their guitars with a something that required an allen key, just too much trouble. Oh and of course you couldn't just take the guitar and hanger from the peg board.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Ceck this. I ave two of them that hold 3 guitars each and love them. May be one of these day they will make a wall hanger with the same features.

http://www.herculesstands.com/index.html


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

fatherjacques said:


> Ceck this. I ave two of them that hold 3 guitars each and love them. May be one of these day they will make a wall hanger with the same features.
> 
> http://www.herculesstands.com/index.html


I saw wall hangers like that before I ever saw stands like that, unless there's something I'm missing.

I like the idea of a locking wall hanger for stores. A couple of friends have small guitar stores, and about once a year someone will slip a guitar under a trenchcoat and just walk out while their friend distracts the staff. I don't think they'd ever bother locking up the Jay Turser guitars, but they probably would for the G&Ls.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've built myself an guitar wall hanger... I put some of my guitar on it, for now on it is my "accoustic wall". That was a test, now I'm planning to built an second one for the electric guitars.

I've bought those HERCULES hanger... PERFECT.... I recommand them to everyone. I've bought 7 of them. 









They are foamy and won't damage the guitar. Auto-grab (lock system)... once you put it back it locks by himslef by the weight. Just have to hold it up to open it. very easy acces and I can switch from an guitar to an another quickly. Adjustable yoke is fune because you can show your guitar front face (but that takes more place)... I've put all mine in angle so this way you can put more guitars...

here's an exemple...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep... last year I started buying the same units. Must have six or seven of them. They flip closed once the wieght of the guitar is hanging there. Simple but effective... smart design. Worth the money, too. I have other hangers but they're open... mind you, it's no big deal as they're all firmly screwed into walls and it would take an earthquake to tip them from their resting places.

But yeah, still - it's an added measure of security and if you have kids around (I don't but a close friend has a very mobile 3 year old boy who's naturally curious) it's nice to know they're not likely going to yank any of your treasured guitars down.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Maxer said:


> But yeah, still - it's an added measure of security and if you have kids around (I don't but a close friend has a very mobile 3 year old boy who's naturally curious) it's nice to know they're not likely going to yank any of your treasured guitars down.



EXACTLY maxer... that is why I've built an wall hanger. I have an 2 years old little girl and too much dangerous for guitar. So at this height no danger... I used to leave my guitars on stands but my girlfriend insisted for building it, We did'nt want to lose my treasure with the little girl curiosity and playing around them....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...locking hangers - this is actually quite brilliant.

i have a dozen guitars stored in my studio, and an alarm force contract.

unfortunately, the alarm force sticker tells a _professional_ thief that he has a good twenty minute start. 

having the guitars locked would really slow that @#&^%$* down!

-dh


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thing is David, these don't truly lock. You free the guitar by grabbing its neck and pulling upward, thus relieving the wieght of the guitar from the mechanism holding it... then the arms snap upward, enabling you to draw the guitar back to you. Just a simple two-step motion and _voila,_ it's in your hands, ready to play.

So... if you had a dozen guitars hanging in this manner about all you'd slow a thief down is a half a minute. I think you'd have to resort to more drastic measures to really lock the suckers down.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't want to sound dumb or anything , but isn't putting the guitar in its case the best way to avoid accidents/dust/humidity problems/etc. ? I never understood the usefulness of having them on the wall .


----------

